# dadant extractor



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Was wanting a few opinions on the dadant 6-12 motorized radial extractor. My wifes brother lives in sioux city and could save me the shipping by delivering it when he comes to visit. So what I want to know is is it worth the money,is it built well and will it last or should I look at buying something else.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't tell you about the new ones but my son bought one last spring (he did not like mine because it was son powered not electric) that is over 22 years old. This one has the horizontal motor not the new style that stands up. The only thing that can wear out is the bearings and motor. If you keep them greased they will last a long time as for the motor this one has the original one. It seems a little weak at the low speed but with the age I don't think it is to bad.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I have an old 12/20 (that holds 32 mediums). It's pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

DADANT You can' t go wrong worth every penny.


"I’ve had a Dadant 12 frame for some time now and I’ve tortured the thing four the last couple of years as it is really too small for my operation. I double loaded the thing with 28 mediums all the time, and before I got Dadant sump last year I use to leave it running with the gate closed after coming back form cleaning the SS bucket filter the motor would have slowed down because the honey was touching the bottom of the reel. (wanted an excuse to get a bigger extractor didn’t work though still runs like new) "

The truth is the only real flaw with the 12 framer is the way it is chained to the stand, it will tend to wobble slightly (metal on metal) on top of the stand (wish it was more rigid, though not that its flimsy by any stretch of the imagination). You might also want to look at Maxant's extractors for about the same price you could get a 20 framer. The nice thing about Maxant is they put an aluminum ring at the top and bottom of there smaller extractors where as Dadant doesn't on their smaller models and the legs are also bolted right to the those rings, this make their smaller extractor much more rigid. After that it's a matter of what materials you prefer. Dadant 100% 304 S/S. Where as Maxant's reels are aluminum cast, legs and Chanel are THICK powder coated steel, tank 304 S/S. If the materials that Maxant uses are cool with you, you might want to look into their parallel radials their is a price jump though. (you get what you pay for).


You might also want to look at my earlier thread. On Equipment/Hardware Review http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223753 


“The bitterness of poor quality is remembered long after the sweetness of low price has faded from memory.”


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cant beat free shipping either!


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Jake
I think that's the second time I've seen that free shipping thing. Is this something new and is it only a local thing?:applause:
Perry


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a mood thing.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

trapperbob said:


> My wifes brother lives in sioux city and could save me the shipping by delivering it when he comes to visit.



I think this is the free shipping...


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a Dadant four frame and have to say if you buy it you will probably be happy with it. 
But check out Maxant nine frame extractor, I just bought one and I’m impressed every time I look at it. It’s built rock solid. And has features that my Dadant don’t have like a conical bottom so you don’t need to tip the extractor to get all the honey out. And the tank is made out of heavier SS.


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

Brent Bean said:


> I have a Dadant four frame and have to say if you buy it you will probably be happy with it.
> But check out Maxant nine frame extractor, I just bought one and I’m impressed every time I look at it. It’s built rock solid. And has features that my Dadant don’t have like a conical bottom so you don’t need to tip the extractor to get all the honey out. And the tank is made out of heavier SS.


Well that isn't a fear fight. You can't compare Dadant's 4 frame TOYS with a 6-12 and 20 frame extractor or a Maxant 9 framer. Dadant's 12 framer and Maxant 9 and 20 both are made of the same gauge and type of SS and both have coned bottoms. 

Quick question though. Y did you go from a 4 frame to a 9 frame both very small extractors if you don't mind me asking ? Most beekeepers regret buying those size extractors and would have at least got a 12 or 20 framer to replace the 4 framer. Where you just looking for a stronger machine?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a quick reply, I only plan on running about 25 hives. It takes me around seven minutes to spin four frames in the Dadant. I can do nine frames in the time size 125% increase on productivity. And money, it was within my budget.


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

Brent Bean said:


> Here is a quick reply, I only plan on running about 25 hives. It takes me around seven minutes to spin four frames in the Dadant. I can do nine frames in the same size 125% increase on productivity. And money, it was within my budget.


Well now I see where your coming from. WOW 7 minutes a load :thumbsup: for me to spin honey out that fast the wax would go with it. My old 12 frame used to take just over 25 mins to spin out a load with two drum heaters around it. Well that's viscosity for you.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

You must have some pretty thick honey? I do run all plastic foundation.


----------

